# Nissan Almera timing chain



## finbar

Car misfiring , spluttering told timing chain needs to be replaced,(Nissan garage)
anyone any similar probs.01 almera 1.5 52,000 miles.
Is it not possible to do an adjustment to the chain ?
Told alot of things have to be stripped out to get to the chain 
approx 5 hours labour, as unlike a timing belt a chain is not 
normally replaced unless giving trouble.
600 euro + vat for the job parts and labour not cheap.
Can anyone tell me what is the price for a normal timing BELT
parts and labour on most cars.
Thanks


----------



## Leo

Got timing belt done on mine there last year. That and full service cost less than €200 all in from an independant garage.
Leo


----------



## mo3art

We have an 02 Almera 1.5 L and no problems like that.  Although we have found that goin to Nissan garage is FAR more expensive than independent mechanic.


----------



## DOBBER22

finbar said:
			
		

> Car misfiring , spluttering told timing chain needs to be replaced,(Nissan garage)
> anyone any similar probs.01 almera 1.5 52,000 miles.
> Is it not possible to do an adjustment to the chain ?
> Told alot of things have to be stripped out to get to the chain
> approx 5 hours labour, as unlike a timing belt a chain is not
> normally replaced unless giving trouble.
> 600 euro + vat for the job parts and labour not cheap.
> Can anyone tell me what is the price for a normal timing BELT
> parts and labour on most cars.
> Thanks


 
Timing chains seem to be a problem with the Almera and can be expensive to replace.

[broken link removed]

*What's Good*

Tough. Strong, chain-driven twin-cam engines. Decent handling, good to drive, good ride quality, good roadholding. 143 bhp GTi (launched 1996) is a good 'hot hatch'. Four-door saloon version by far the best looking and has three three-point rear belts. 18th from top of 100 models for reliability in Auto Express 2002 survey. Low 3 out of 9 point death rate from accidents in this model. Nissans generally had slightly below average warranty repair costs in 2003 Warranty Direct Reliability index (index 94.77 v/s lowest 31.93). Link:- www.reliabilityindex.co.uk 1995-1997 models had fewestr numbers of breakdowns, problems and faults; 1998-2000 models had fewest numbers of problems and faults and average number of breakdowns, rated 'Best Buy' in 2003 Which survey. 

*What's Bad*

Hopeless styling of original hatchbacks. Some 1.4 litre models have very mean equipment levels. Diesels are slow. We pay about twice as much for them as they do in Japan. Comparatively poor performance of hatchback in 1999 NCAP secondary safety crash tests. 

*What to Watch Out For*

Make sure engine has clean oil and that coolant has been changed every two years (a messy, but necessary, service job, often neglected). Engines have two timing chains so if any rattles in this department, don't buy. Expect noises from multi-link suspension - often cured by spraying with WD40. Tailgate can rust around window. 

*Recalls*

1998 (Dec '97-May '98 BUILD): inertia reel seatbelts may not lock on impact. 29-1-2002: 34,480 Almera and Primera 1.5s, 1.6s and 1.8s recalled because engine crankshaft and camshaft position sensors may case engine to stall and not re-start. 25-2-2002: Parking brake may not set properly because of misalignment between ratchet and pawl teeth.


----------



## LIVERLIPS

Hi leo could you tell me what garage you got yours done in as it is such a good price compared to what Finbar (my boyfriend) got quoted.

Thanks in advance


----------



## finbar

Brought the car to a garage today,
they hooked it up to the computer to see 
what the engine management fault light
would indicate , "engine missfire" is the fault
So the mechanic def. reckons the timing chain
is not the problem as there is no rattle from it.
"A timing chain on an Almera '00 to present 1.5 model, 
will only go due to not having its oil changed , having a service 
done regularly.", mine has a service history + has been serviced/oil changed regularly
There were some recalls on a Cam and crank sensor which is 
linked to my problems with misfiring/engine management light coming on but
the mechanic reckons one of my coils needs to be replaced which are attached to the valves, a 2 min job and the part is not expensive (60 euro).
Car goes in on Friday so hopefully this does it.
I was quoted 700 euro for timing chain replacement by Nissan.


----------



## ford jedi

hi finbar i have replaced rakes of these timing chains.the first showing  of one goin is a slight misfire like a plug or coil.when you run a diagnostic on the car it will show crank/cam timing out of sync.this is a very common problem on almeras and a timing chain repair is far from the price of a timing belt repair two totally different items as i seen someone else post.

the unusual thing is these chains dont make any noise .when older chains would ware you could here them a mile away but this problem with the chain where the cam sensor can no longer see its pick up magnetic mark on the chain and there for mistimes .the chain and parts are around 350 euro but labour intensive.
i didnt believe this would cure the problem when i was first told but i was proved wrong and have done at least 30 since then on 01-05 almeras
jonathan


----------



## Leo

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> Hi leo could you tell me what garage you got yours done in as it is such a good price compared to what Finbar (my boyfriend) got quoted.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Sorry, just spotted that now, I got it done by Malachy Keenan who has a small garage in Convent Place, just off Hatch St. D2. He's on 6767750. I've no connection, he was recommended to me by another guy in work. Have got all my servicing done there over the last few year and am constantly pleasently surprised by the work and price.
Leo


----------



## eggerb

I have 1998 Almera Saloon with about 80,000 miles - should I be thinking about changing this (or these 2) timing chains. The mechanic mentioned something at the last service along the lines of "they are normally ok, but might be best to change it" "drop into your Nissan dealer - I can't do them here". Could it be dangerous in neglecting to change it even though I'm having no problems with it?


----------



## ford jedi

the general plan is timing chains should never need replacing on if the go noisy and rattly or like on some nissans give a misfire problem other that that no need to replace


----------



## finbar

the latest ...
I went to the garage to get the coil replaced but as 
i was dropping in the key the senior mechanic told me
the price of the coil was 195 + VAT , very pricey but
he reckoned it was most likely not the coil, so be fore he did anything 
as once the part is opened it cant be returned, he took it for a test drive.
His friend is a Nissan mehanic and has a tool that can check if the chain
has stretched or not and therefore if it is the timing chain.He reckons it is,
looks like the other mechanic in the garage doesnt know what he is talking
about when he said it is "def" not the chain.
Will find out next thur.
this garage is 100 euro cheaper than Nissan for chain replacement
at 500 + vat.


----------



## finbar

Brought the car to the garage to get the coil done,
was a bit surprised at the price of the coil at 230 
euros, anyway head mechanic reckoned it was not the coil
asfter bringing the car for a test drive , lucky the part was
not opened (part returned).
His mate is a Nissan mechanic that has a tool to check the chain
for strecthing , there is a set tolerance.
so mine was checked a simple job for the mechanic by just taking
off the chain cover and the chain has a 2 mill. stretch.
This tells us the chain needs to be changed.
It is being done next Wed, 510 + VAT 
100 euro cheaper than nissan .
they charged nothing for the time in checking the chain.(20mins).
Garage is the Rath Service station , Ashbourne.
so hopefully this will be the end.


----------



## finbar

Timing chain was replaced , car is brand new,
no problems.


----------



## jonno23

Hi all,

Sorry to revisit this thread, but just have a query regarding our Almera - it’s the newer shape, with a 1.5 engine. There’s just 40K on the clock.

Noticed that the car is stuttering slightly on the open road, don’t notice it in traffic or when started, but when driving along the revs dip slightly. Booked the car in for a service (last service 5,500 miles ago) with an independent mechanics we often use, and mentioned it to the mechanic. I figured it was the spark plugs causing the car to “misfire”.

The mechanic reckons it’s actually the timing chain, and quoted E800 for the job. He reckons it’s a common enough problem with these engines.

Bit surprised at this, I was hoping to get many more miles out of a timing chain! Came across this thread, and it sounds like he's right.  Is it worth bringing the car back to a Nissan garage, as I don’t think the recall that was previously issued on these cars was ever looked at? Wondering if a Nissan dealer would be better to diagnose this? I’ve always trusted this mechanic, but don’t want to spend E800 when that’s not the problem!

Any suggestions or advice?

Any help appreciated.
Jon


----------



## DOBBER22

Unfortunately the timing chains on the Almera are a problem and the actual chain is an expensive part.
The quote of 800 doesn't sound bad a Nissan dealer would charge more I've read stories of English Nissan dealers charging £1000 to change the timing chain but if you need peace of mind then get the Nissan dealer to have a look at it.

Good Luck


----------



## construct_06

is this problem widespread with almeras?

is there any point buying one if u'll be constantly worrying about timing chain going.

what other damage is caused by the timing chain going. was seriously considering buying a 02 hb almera till i saw this thread.

would people advise me agianst buying one?


----------



## aircobra19

Why are the timing belts failing so early?


----------



## construct_06

something to do with renault parts being less than reliable, i think.

Anyway i thought chains were supposed to last longer than belts.

so cud do with advice on whether this is widespread in almeras before i buy.


----------



## Caveat

construct_06 said:


> something to do with renault parts being less than reliable, i think.
> 
> Anyway i thought chains were supposed to last longer than belts.
> 
> so cud do with advice on whether this is widespread in almeras before i buy.


 
It may be a documented problem but I doubt that it's widespread - The Almera is in the top 10 most reliable cars of the last decade:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Towger

construct_06 said:


> is this problem widespread with almeras?
> 
> is there any point buying one if u'll be constantly worrying about timing chain going.
> 
> what other damage is caused by the timing chain going. was seriously considering buying a 02 hb almera till i saw this thread.
> 
> would people advise me agianst buying one?



-> The 1.5l and 1.8l engines.

-> The chains dont 'go'. They stretch, there are two points on the chain which are read by sensors. When the gap between then gets to large for the software in the EMU to handle, the problems start. Engine drops power and goes into limp home mode etc. There is a software upgrade which increases the allowed gap between the two points.  But this seems to be a tempory fix.

-> No damage is done to the engine.


If the price is right. From reports it only effects some cars, at 02 the car may be past the danger stage. Google has loads of info.


----------



## monkey1

Hi, My Nissan is going in for the twelve time this year. Found this out after i bought it!!!!! My car will suddenly lose power and then kangeroo as though out of petrol and then engine management light comes on. It will go if i manage to pick up speed and put it into third gear etc. I have taken it back to Nissan dealers for third time today. Asked them to let me look at the timing chain - I only saw one chain i think and he said it is not out only protruding 8mm. I have now been told there is a primary and secondary chain. Could that mean that i was only shown one? and not told about the other and that could be out?? Very confused as i am not sure this car will ever be fixed i only bought it 25th July 07 - 21,500 on clock. If i cannot get this car working i will have to rent out my house as cannot afford new one unless i save some serious cash!. Please someone help.


----------



## tash88

hi can someone help me out, i feel im getting messed around, i have a 01 nissan almera 1.5 cc my engine management light came on brought it to a mechanic he used the diagnostic on it and it came up a lamba sensor so got it fixed came back on but car was driving fine, one day got in and every time i get to 2000 revs on the clock it starts to chuck and splutter so once again went to the mechanic he said i timing chain so went to get a second opinion he checked said no to timing chain but the crank shaft sensor, then once again went to another and he said i dont have a timing chain i have a timing belt, and priced timing chain just in case one place told me 1000 euro another told me 400 euro please someone help me


----------



## steveee101

Hi all,

Thought id better put something back into this forum as it helped me alot..i have a 2001 1.8 nissan Almera with 78000 on clock, with all the same problems ie, juddering, rev counter erratic, misfiring when cold and finally engine management light on with fault codes telling me that the cam sensor and or crank sensor was inop.i changed coil packs, spark plugs, sensors, all with no fix...did some reading up and looked in the timing chain, and when i looked through the oil filler cap i could actually  lift the chain slightly off the cam spockets. So £120 for the kit, and got the cd rom  manual from an auction website, and was a real pain of a job, as you have to take the sump off and remove and engine mount,(but managed not to take the exhaust off like it says in manual!) but i managed to do it, and i have done about 5k in it since then and its not missed a beat...i only did it myself as the cost of a garage or nissan to do it would have been worth more than the car!!..once the chain had been removed we found it 3 links longer than the new one (about 1 inch), hence the misfire!!..im actually surprised the car was still running with the old chain!!

so, it is possible, with a little hard work to do it, and i may have another 10 yrs out of the old nissan yet!!!..now at 82000 its barely run in!!

hope this helps


----------

